
How Craig Wright Privately ‘Proved’ He’s Bitcoin’s Creator - JimWestergren
https://www.wired.com/2016/05/craig-wright-privately-proved-hes-bitcoins-creator/
======
rafa2000
Hacker news is not a subscription hub, could you please take 'Wired' news out
from here.

------
rafa2000
Can't read. The site is pro-ad.

